# gorilla lift or catvos lift



## jblaze29

i was thinking of getting the 6" gorilla lift..i have an 06 grizzly 660..im running 29.5s now with hl springs and stage 1 gorilla lift but looking for more..how much clearance is it gonna give me..anyone with pics?? i would greatly appreciate some feedback...


----------



## jblaze29

no help anyone??


----------



## BlackedOutBF

CATVOS


----------



## bruteboy

save your money,sell your bike and by a brute,or maybe can-am.... can you dig it


----------



## BlackedOutBF

Or that would work too.... I like them cats too!


----------



## jblaze29

come on guys..is it like that now?? plus i aint big timers like you to playas


----------



## phreebsd

You'll get more ground clearance from the CATVOS. 
At least its that way in the brute world. the catvos 6" is a little taller than a 6" gorilla.


----------



## bruteboy

*grizzly lift*

Big tymers whatchu talkin bout anybody that can afford to put a catvos or monkey 6in lift be ballin


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I do know that the CATVOS lift is alot better than the Gorilla.


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is a picture of mine with a 5.5 gorilla lift. I havent pulled a tape on it seein how I just got home with it 2 hours ago. I cant tell you good or bad about it right now but I will say the price difference would have alot to do with it if it were me buyin a new lift.

On the note of gettin a brute I traded my BFR Brute for a grizz because of the cost of a motor in a brute. I will miss the power but not the upkeep.


----------



## Eight

^^^Nice grizz. On a serious note I would do the CATVOS better quality in my opinion.


----------



## Swamp Star

Eight said:


> ^^^Nice grizz. On a serious note I would do the CATVOS better quality in my opinion.


 
Thanks. The catvos is a nice lift and extremely well built only thing for me is the price differecne.


----------



## jblaze29

thanks for the input guys..and that is one good looking grizz..i think that eventually i will go with the gorilla lift..much closer to my price range!! plus catvos said they needed my bike there to make a lift for and the only other lift they have is the gorilla lift which was like 300 more from them than gorilla..plus for the time being i put money in piston and cam..and swamp star if you get a chance would you get a measurement..would love to know your ground clearance..basically running the same set-up i am just you have the suspension lift all i have is the stage 1 gorilla lift....


----------



## 05grizz660

jblaze29 said:


> i was thinking of getting the 6" gorilla lift..i have an 06 grizzly 660..im running 29.5s now with hl springs and stage 1 gorilla lift but looking for more..how much clearance is it gonna give me..anyone with pics?? i would greatly appreciate some feedback...


are you having any rear axle problems with this set up?


----------



## jblaze29

not a single one..matter fact only issue i have had is rubbing...other than that everything is good to go(knock on wood)...i did tear a rear boot this past ride..but like i said no issues


----------



## phreebsd

Swamp Star said:


> Here is a picture of mine with a 5.5 gorilla lift. I havent pulled a tape on it seein how I just got home with it 2 hours ago. I cant tell you good or bad about it right now but I will say the price difference would have alot to do with it if it were me buyin a new lift.
> 
> On the note of gettin a brute I traded my BFR Brute for a grizz because of the cost of a motor in a brute. I will miss the power but not the upkeep.


Once you get a tape and get some numbers please post the results here!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1485


----------



## Swamp Star

Will do Pree as soon as I get it back home. Its at my brothers paw-n-laws house cause my shop is slam packed full of broke down bikes right now. I'm gonna try and get up there monday and pick it back up.


----------



## Bauman

Awesome grizz thats what I love to see.


----------



## phreebsd

phreebsd said:


> Once you get a tape and get some numbers please post the results here!
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1485


 
swampstar, u ever post them numbers?


----------



## countryboy61283

Get the gorilla lift 5.5, a few friends of mine have them on there's with 31's and have no problems what's so ever, they trail ride, deep mud ride and no broke Axels or boot problems


----------



## old griz rider

twisted custom atv is finishing up testing on thier griz 6". if it is anything like thier bute lift i would give them a call.


----------



## filthyredneck

old griz rider said:


> twisted custom atv is finishing up testing on thier griz 6". if it is anything like thier bute lift i would give them a call.


^:agreed:... Mark over at Twisted will take care of ya. His lifts are nice, and affordable. If I could do it all over again I'd have a TC Lift under my brute instead of Catvos.... mainly because I have $3k tied up in my lift as opposed to about half that amount for one of his.:nutkick:


----------



## sethchid

I had a gorilla lift on my rhino, and had a lot of problems with the components. Bent a couple a-arms, bent upper shock mounts. With all the trouble I had with it I wish I would have spent the extra cash on the catvos. Catvos builds all their stuff in house, gorilla has everything outsourced overseas, that's why the lift parts aren't as strong. But I have been looking at the twisted customs for my grizzly


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I know emc had the 6" Gorilla on his and gave that bike pure hell, and I want to say he had around 24" GC with the 32" Backs...


----------



## Roboquad

I don't know I wouldn't trade the Bruit for a Grizz.(Because) It's too Dangerous walking home and leaving your bike stuck in the mud round here... LOL :haha:Like the lift...nice bike


----------



## Tanner Crider

Hey @swampstar could you pm me I have several questions about your grizzly. I think I own it now.


----------

